# cycle



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

on the botle of cycle it says to add every week according to you aquarium size. is it neccessary to contiue to add, or does the bacteria replicate in the media and rocks and everything?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

it will replicate on it's own once there is a population established, thats what a cycle is, the time it takes for benificial bacteria to establish themselves in the home aquarium.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

rbp 4 135 said:


> it will replicate on it's own once there is a population established, thats what a cycle is, the time it takes for benificial bacteria to establish themselves in the home aquarium.


Agreed ^^^










I believe the directions on the bottle have missed the part where it should say, once your tank parameter are in-line (e.g. 0=NH4, 0=NO2, ,40ppm=NO3) stop adding their product.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

The sales department wants you to keep using it weekly.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

shanker said:


> The sales department wants you to keep using it weekly.


Correct.

If it was up to them, they would have you add a bottle every week.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

shanker said:


> The sales department wants you to keep using it weekly.


lamo


----------

